# 1960s 70s Elementary School Books



## caddy (Dec 29, 2006)

Does any body from this time remember the public school magazines or phamplets that "US" kids ordered books from ?

I can't for the life of me remember the company(s) name. Just wondering if they are still around.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 29, 2006)

Junior Scholastic???


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 29, 2006)

caddy said:


> Does any body from this time remember the public school magazines or phamplets that "US" kids ordered books from ?
> 
> I can't for the life of me remember the company(s) name. Just wondering if they are still around.



http://www.scholastic.com/


----------



## caddy (Dec 29, 2006)

*BINGO !*

Thanks Guys...


----------



## caddy (Dec 29, 2006)

...and
http://www.weeklyreader.com/


----------

